

Recruiters: How to get ignored - rmason
http://www.nodans.com/index.cfm/2012/7/3/Recruiters-How-To-Get-Ignored

======
toomuchcoffee
Wow. Do recruiters really get bonuses just for shoehorning a candidate and
hiring manager into agreeing to meet each other for an interview? Even if that
interview ends up being not only a waste of time, but a pointless exercise in
awkwardness for both sides?

If so, then their profession is even more dysfunctional than I thought.

